

What is a code monkey? - wasi0013
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/79997/whats-wrong-with-being-a-code-monkey-or-what-is-a-code-monkey

======
nickjj
This video explains it pretty well:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5W_wd9Qf0IE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5W_wd9Qf0IE)

